# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Joukkoliikennefoorumi / Junat

## MCW

Viestiketjujen määrän kasvaessa heitän ilmaan ajatuksen junaosion jaosta Suomi / muiden maiden junaliikenne.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Viestiketjujen määrän kasvaessa heitän ilmaan ajatuksen junaosion jaosta Suomi / muiden maiden junaliikenne.


Tuohon jatkaa, että olisi "Pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikenne", "Kaukoliikenne suomessa" ja "Junaliikenne muissa maissa". Nythän Pk-seudun lähijunista ja Latvian junaliikenteen tilasta puhutaan samalla "palstalla" joten joku jako olisi paikallaan. Tietääkseni kun täällä saa puhua muistakin kun busseista..

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tuohon jatkaa, että olisi "Pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikenne", "Kaukoliikenne suomessa" ja "Junaliikenne muissa maissa".


Aleksin ehdottama jako toteuttaa hivenen ikävästi VR Oy:n strategiaa. Missä puhutaan siitä junaliikenteestä, jota VR Oy ei aja tai halua ajaa, eli muun Suomen paikallisjunaliikenteestä, jota vielä hiukan onkin?

Lisäksi foorumilla on ollut paljon keskustelua rautatiepolitiikasta yleensä, ei vain henkilöjuniin rajoittuen.

Jos jaetaan, kannattaisin yksinkertaista jakoa Suomi / ulkomaat.

----------


## JSL

Voisi jakaa Suomi / muut maat, mikäli entiset ketjut myös jaotellaan näihin. Palstan luettavuus paranisi huomattavasti.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Aleksin ehdottama jako toteuttaa hivenen ikävästi VR Oy:n strategiaa.


No lähtökohtana nyt oli nykyinen tilanne. Mutta jos laitetaankin "Lähijunaliikenne"? Jolloin olisi keskustelua eri kaupunkien lähijunaliikenteestä. Sikäli minulla ei ole mitään vastaan jos Lähijunat tampereen alueellakin palvelisivat..

----------


## Resiina

*Mitenkä olisi tälläinen jako*
Lähi ja Paikallisjunat
Kauko ja tavarajunat
Junat ulkomailla

----------


## Wänskä

Paikallisjunien ja kaukojunien erittely ei ole kaikissa tapauksissa itsestäänselvää. Esimerkiksi Joensuu-Kontiomäki-välillä sama juna voi toimia alueellisena paikallisjunana pysähtyen joka kylässä ja samalla pitkän matkan junana Oulun ja Joensuun suunnan välillä. Tämäntapauksia yhteyksiä lienee paljon, joten ainakaan minä en kannata jakoa paikallisjuniin ja kaukojuniin. 

Suomi/muut maat olisi hyvä.

----------


## Lauri Räty

Onko tuo junat-alueen jakaminen sittenkään niin mielekästä. Viesteistä kuitenkin ehdoton enemmistö käsittelee suomalaista junaliikennettä, joten jos jako toteutettaisiin Suomi/Muu maailma -periaatteella, niin muun maailman keskusteluja ei kuitenkaan kertyisi hirmuisesti.

Mielestäni ei ole ajankohtaista jakaa keskustelua junat-alueella. Kehotan jokaista foorumilaista sen sijaan panostamaan uusien aiheiden otsikointiin, jotta viestialueiden selaaminen ja myöhemmin myös viestiketjujen etsiminen olisi mahdollisimman joutuisaa ja selkeää.

----------

